# Building a pen



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm getting homing pigeons and I was all set but my garden has a big ash tree in the middle. The wood pigeons seem to love it but its in the way of making a pen. What should I do?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

It would be a shame to cut down a tree especially if wood pigeons land in it. Can't you build around it or to one side of it? A fly pen doesn't need to be huge. I just hope your racers don't start landing in it.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A picture of your garden would help. Can you maybe post one?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

If you post a picture it would help us get ideas to suggest.


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll try but right now I haven't had many chances to go on the computer


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Like Nike says, Just Do It !!


----------



## SmplySooz (Oct 21, 2012)

*Here's an Idea*

I don't have a whole lot of experience or knowledge about pigeons...I just got 2 and I'm learning - mostly from this site. Instinctually however, I think the birds need to feel safe if they're going to keep coming home. I wouldn't cut down that tree - trees provide a lot but one of the things they do for pigeons and all birds is give shelter, camoflauge, a place to nest, but mostly a bird can hide in one if there's a predator like a hawk coming for it. I know, hide for only a little while but it might be just enough. Anyhow, don't cut down the tree. Rather, get or build yourself a pigeon loft, place it under the tree and run hardware cloth or galvanized, plastic coated wire fence around both sides (sink it into the ground too about 1 ft to keep out the vermin) and include some of the tree at the top and then enclose that as well. That way they'll have their secure home as well as a place to hang if they're not flying. Maybe this is practical for you, I don't know how skilled you are with building things but it might give you some ideas of your own. Check out how to build aviaries too. It just might work. Good luck (P.S. I bought a small pigeon coop from Lion Supply online - it was about $65- a good deal comparatively.)


----------

